# Official X1950Pro vs 7900GS Database



## theonetruewill (Sep 8, 2007)

*This is a database for comparing the X1950Pro and 7900GS cards. As they are both replacements for the X1900GT and 7900GT* respectively I would be happy to allow their scores in too. If you use tweaked drivers or non-approved ones please let me know via Pm and you can post with them. Different Performance drivers are absolutely fine in my opinion. The only benchmark we cannot verify fully is the F.E.A.R. internal benchmark. Therefore I ask that people put everything to highest @ 1024x768 and that they are honest about this. This is the test that relies on only screenshots and trust alone. SLI and Crossfire setups are welcome and will not be penalised.*


*Conclusion From Results:
To be honest I believe the cards to be very evenly matched. For the casual buyer who won't overclock I definitely would advise the X1950Pro over the 7900GS as I think it just edges it at stock speeds. However with volt-mods especially, the 7900GS can make up considerable ground when it comes to overclocking. It completely pounds the ATi cards in 3DMark03 and AquaMark3 but doesn't quite manage it in 3D05/6. The FEAR results I'm afraid may be slightly flawed when it comes to my X1900GT. I have done recent tests and the results have fluctuated by such a large margin that I think it may be RAM having some major heat issues. While still only being @ 2.2v when benching and normal play- they have been overheating recently to a dangerous degree. This has had a direct negative impact on my results over the last month and recently I compiled my results to test if my theory was correct. Unfortunately it seems it is. If I shove a 120mm over them and do the test immediately after boot I get great scores, if not- then they get worse consistently with temperature increase. I however cannot mount a 120mm in there permanently due to case restrictions. Special mention has to be made though to both tigger69, [IRA]_FBI for their great scores and benching; and also to p_o_s_pc for his frankly obscene clock speeds. I'd also like to thank mitsirfishi for leaving us his Crossfire scores- while I'd have liked some 7900GS SLI scores as well you can't have everything. I will update this thread but the debate is largely over as you can see from the results. Both cards are great and petty flame wars on threads can be mowed down with the proof from this thread if  such an annoying case occurs (as it does all the time...). Thanks for all your guys efforts towards the database, and I hope my efforts in tabulating it were sufficient.

theonetruewill*


*Allowed Benches:
3DMark03
3DMark05
3DMark06
AquaMark3
F.E.A.R Internal Benchmark*

*
If anyone wants to add benchmarks please tell me as I would especially like to add a few more "Real Game" benchmarks.

CPU-Z, Aquamark, and 3DMark ORB links/Screenies required. Please also post your GPU/VRAM clock speeds*
*PLEASE POST ALL SCREENIES AS ATTACHMENTS LIKE MY EXAMPLE SO I CAN LINK THEM FOR EASIER NAVIGATION.*

Scores:

*3DMark03*
1.) *mitsirfishi - X1950Pro CF @ 648/823 - AMD 6000X2 @ 3.45 - 29353*
2.) *[IRA]_FBI - 7900GS @ 560/900 - Intel E6400 @ 3.28 - 23027*
3.) *newtekie1 - 7900GS** @ 580/790 - Intel E6600 @ 3.60 - 23000*
4.) *p_o_s_pc - 7900GS @ 650/950 - AMD 4600X2 @ 2.50 - 21157*
5.) *tigger69 - X1950Pro @ 648/770 - Intel E6750 @ 3.60 - 20607*
6.) *pbmaster - 7900GT @ 600/800 - AMD 3800 @ 2.70 - 20291*
7.) *Kursah - X1950Pro @ 621/756 - Intel E6300 @ 3.5 - 18765*
8.) *theonetruewill - X1900GT @ 722/810 - AMD 4600X2 @ 2816 - **18484*
9.) *imperialreign - X1950Pro @ 601/729 - Intel P4 @ 3.85 - 15,838*
10.) *Morgoth - X1950Pro @ 627/762 - Intel P4 @ 2.00 - 12927*



*3DMark05*
1.) *mitsirfishi - X1950Pro CF @ 648/823 - AMD 6000X2 @ 3.45 - 17304*
2.) *tigger69 - X1950Pro @ 648/796 - Intel E6750 @ 3.60 - 12487*
3.) *theonetruewill - X1900GT @ 648/770 - AMD 4600X2 @ 2.84 - 11689*
4.) *BTK - 7900GS @ 640/950 - AMD 4000 @ 3.07 - 10552*
5.) *Ninkobwi - X1950GT @ 661/654 - AMD 3800X2 @ 2.40? - 10315*
6.) *[IRA]_FBI - 7900GS @ 560/900? - Intel E6400 @ 3.28 - 10286*
7.) *pbmaster - 7900GT @ 600/800 - AMD 6000X2 @ 3.01 - 10280*
8.) *Widjaja - X1950Pro @ 580/702 - AMD 4800X2 @ 2.45 - 10012*
9.) *newtekie1 - 7900GS** @ 580/790 - Intel E6600 @ 3.60 - 9914*
10.) *p_o_s_pc - 7900GS @ 576/823 - AMD 4600X2 @ 2.70 - 9466*
11.) *imperialreign - X1950Pro @ 601/729 - Intel P4 @ 3.85 - 8,450*




*3DMark06*
1.) *mitsirfishi - X1950Pro CF @ 641/823 - AMD 6000X2 @ 3.44 - 9334*
2.) *tigger69 - X1950Pro @ 648/770 - Intel E6750 @ 3.60 - 6087*
3.) *pbmaster - 7900GT @ 600/800 - AMD 6000X2 @ 3.01 - 5835*
4.) *theonetruewill - X1900GT @ 722/810 - AMD 4600X2 @ 2.82 - **5793*
5.) *[IRA]_FBI - 7900GS @ 560/900? - Intel E6400 @ 3.28 - 5774*
6.) *newtekie1 - 7900GS** @ 580/790 - Intel E6600 @ 3.60 - 5643*
7.) *Kursah - X1950Pro @ 621/756 - Intel E6300 @ 3.50 - 5522*
8.) *BTK - 7900GS @ 640/950 - AMD 4000 @ 3.07 - 5259*
9.) *Widjaja - X1950Pro @ 580/702 - AMD 4800X2 @ 2.45 -5002*
10.) *imperialreign - X1950Pro @ 614/762 - Intel P4 @ 3.80 - 4616*
11.) *Morgoth - X1950Pro @ 627/762 - Intel P4 @ 2.75 - 3525*



*AquaMark 3*
1.) *[I.R.A]_FBi - 7900GS @ 600/930 - Intel E6400 @ 3.20 - 137,420*
2.) *newtekie1 - 7900GS** @ 580/790 - Intel E6600 @ 3.60 - 136,077*
3.) *tigger69 - X1950Pro @ 648/796 - Intel E6750 @ 3.60 - 131,772*
4.) *Kursah - X1950Pro @ 621/756 - Intel E6300 @ 3.5 - 123,195*
5.) *p_o_s_pc - 7900GS @ 560/900 - AMD 4600X2 @ 2.80 - 111,277*
6.) *Widjaja - X1950Pro @ 580/702 - AMD 4800X2 @ 2.45 -87,627*
7.) *pbmaster - 7900GT @ 600/800 - AMD 3800 @ 2.61 - 79,362*
8.) *imperialreign - X1950Pro @ 601/729 - Intel P4 @ 3.85 - 76,240*
9.) *Morgoth - X1950Pro @ 627/762 - Intel P4 @ 2.76 - 40,486*



*F.E.A.R.* _1024x768 Maximum Graphics/Processor Options,4xAA 16xAF - Your F.E.A.R. options should look like those shown in the attached pictures. You will have to manually change some of them to highest.._
*newtekie1 - 7900GT @ 580/790 - Intel E6600 @ 3.60 - Min: 39 Max: 82 Max 188*
*theonetruewill - X1900GT @ 722/810 - AMD 4600X2 @ 2.82 - Min: 29 Max: 66 Max 191* - _Please ignore these results, RAM issues have been identified as a major problem._

_Physics/Computer Options may skew results towards higher end CPU's._


*Replacement of the 7900GT was actually the 7950GT but honorary anyway.
**7900GT locked to 7900GS core settings - pipelines disabled etc.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's mine so far; X1900GT @ 722/810
*3DMark03 - 18484
3DMark06 - 5793*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 8, 2007)

Good stuff... once I've got all my crap sorted I'll 'ave go. As for benchmarks, maybe using a game from each genre (RTS, RPG, FPS etc) and engine type (eg, OpenGL or DX9).

I know most people won't have the same games, but it may work...


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 8, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Good stuff... once I've got all my crap sorted I'll 'ave go. As for benchmarks, maybe using a game from each genre (RTS, RPG, FPS etc) and engine type (eg, OpenGL or DX9).
> 
> I know most people won't have the same games, but it may work...



Some demo games that have benchmarks perhaps?


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be sure to as soon as I get a chance


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 8, 2007)

heres mine.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 8, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> heres mine.



Tigger, do you mind editing that and placing them as attachments so I can link them to the scores? CPU-Z  too please mate, just for validity of the whole compilation.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> This is a database for comparing the X1950Pro and 7900GS cards. As they are both direct replacements for the X1900GT and 7900GT respectively



The 7900GS isn't a direct replacement for the 7900GT.  The 7950GT was a direct replacement for the 7900GT, the 7900GS was replacing the 7800GT(some would argue the 7800GS).


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 8, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> The 7900GS isn't a direct replacement for the 7900GT.  The 7950GT was a direct replacement for the 7900GT, the 7900GS was replacing the 7800GT(some would argue the 7800GS).



Duly noted, I stated it wrong. I mean as sort of the replacement as it basically gets the same scores but was cheaper and cooler. Shall we say, the honorary replacement.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 8, 2007)

there ya go 

you gave me a nice 3d06 score


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 8, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> there ya go
> 
> you gave me a nice 3d06 score



Shhhhh you!


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 8, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> there ya go
> 
> you gave me a nice 3d06 score



yeah what's up with that? lol did you flash your 1950pro to 2900xt 1gb CF or something?!


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's mine for my 7900 GT

See post #17.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 8, 2007)

Woops, forgot this Aquamark one. This is on my Athlon 3800+. 

See post #17.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 8, 2007)

PB, can you edit those so we can have them as attachments. I asked the same of tigger- it means I can link them to the scores.

EDIT: Also, I will put them in order as soon as I get a few more scores to use.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2007)

i will be posting mine soon.. I am gong to be gone today so when i get back tonight i will do some tweaking and see what i can come up with.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey man, the only one using my 3800+ is Aquamark.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 8, 2007)

Will update tomorrow.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Duly noted, I stated it wrong. I mean as sort of the replacement as it basically gets the same scores but was cheaper and cooler. Shall we say, the honorary replacement.



I guess but they certainly didn't get the same scores, the 7900GS is exactly the same as the 7900GT but has 4 less pipelines.  Those 4 missing pipelines affect the scores drastically.

Of course the 7900GS tends to overclock better, which does make up for it, so I get what you are saying.

I can get scores with my 7900GTs disabling 4 pipelines later on for you.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 9, 2007)

got my 7900 GS to 600/940 ... will post when i get home monday evening


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 9, 2007)

x1950 pwns 7900gs been proven enough times


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> x1950 pwns 7900gs been proven enough times



oh ya? Tell me that after i  get some tweaking done on my system we will see if the x1950 pwns the 7900gs


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 9, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> x1950 pwns 7900gs been proven enough times








call yuh a call me out ...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 9, 2007)

Really we should be testing these cards on an equal playing field if we're going to have comments such as mitsirfishi's (I mean no offence). 

Still, it's all in good fun and it's interesting to see what different specs can achieve.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is AM3 the only one i have a SS of it is from about a month ago.... \


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

Open it in paint, crop it, save it as JPEG.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Open it in paint, crop it, save it as JPEG.



There is a crop tool in Paint?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Open it in paint, crop it, save it as JPEG.



will do in a few.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> There is a crop tool in Paint?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2007)

i drag a box and cut it out on paint,if thats what you mean?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 9, 2007)

D'you mean the select tool?


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

To crop just means to trim. What are you guys fussing about?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2007)

like this-


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

You also can resize it if you want to keep everything that is what i did.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah tigger- I just take off the stuff I don't want, whereas you cut and paste the stuff you want to keep.


----------



## BTK (Sep 9, 2007)

vmodded 7900GS>X1950PRO even an not vmodded and just oc'd






http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=117204&highlight=7900GS

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=138572&highlight=7900GS

i say 7900GS>X1950PRO when oc'ing by a fair margin
my results


3D05





3D06






member i got single core


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

I also think that a 7900GS is better than a x1950pro when both are overclocked.The 7900GS can overclock higher.At stock speeds i think the x1950pro is better.I can say that because i have owned both cards and overclocked both cards to the max and the 7900GS is better when overclocked and falls behind slightly when at stock speeds.


----------



## BTK (Sep 9, 2007)

BTK said:


> vmodded 7900GS>X1950PRO even an not vmodded and just oc'd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and i beat the 7900gt score with an X2


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Here are my scores with one of my 7900GTs modded to be a 7900GS(4 Pipelines disabled and a disabled Vertex Pipeline) and clocked to 580/790:

3DMark03: 23,000
3DMark05: 9,914
3DMark06: 5,643
Aquamark3: 136,077
FEAR Minimum/Average/Maximum: 46/81/215


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

3D mark 05 9466
BTW onetruewill YGPM.
not much lower than the post above me with him using a C2D and a higher GPU clock also i am using less system RAM.I still can get a little higher if i overclock my Vram and CPU also system ram higher than tweak the system ram.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> To crop just means to trim. What are you guys fussing about?



I think I use Photochop too much, that has a real crop tool.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2007)

heres my 3dmark 06 score,will do 05 shortly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2007)

heres my 3d05

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10907594


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

BTK- can you place the pictures as attachments please


----------



## DOM (Sep 9, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> heres my 3dmark 06 score,will do 05 shortly.



CPU score is kind of low if your at 3.5GHz  I think I get that at 3.2GHz


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

****Scores updated****


_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2007)

If anyone can tell me how to disable pipes on the second card WITHOUT BIOS flashing I'll gladdy do SLI benchmarking too.  Rivatuner only allows me to disable pipelines on the primary card.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

Just a few question regarding the layout; 
Does anyone want any major overhaul or minor tweaks to the score layout or is it OK?
Are the hyperlinked-scores useful?
Are the colour schemes OK for ATi/nVIDIA?
Would you like to see the processor info in AMD green and Intel ones in light blue as well?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Just a few question regarding the layout;
> Does anyone want any major overhaul or minor tweaks to the score layout or is it OK?
> Are the hyperlinked-scores useful?
> Are the colour schemes OK for ATi/nVIDIA?
> Would you like to see the processor info in AMD green and Intel ones in light blue as well?



I would like it if you were to get the info of what drivers they are using so we can know if they are using tweaked drivers or not.The links are useful you can get more info on there system.I would like to see the AMD in green and Intel in blue it would just make it look better.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would like it if you were to get the info of what drivers they are using so we can know if they are using tweaked drivers or not.The links are useful you can get more info on there system.I would like to see the AMD in green and Intel in blue it would just make it look better.



I was thinking about driver links too. I shall think on it. If I get enough confirmations on any of the ideas I will act on them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2007)

my chip is at 3.2ghz,not 3.5ghz.

soon(this week) i am getting a e6750 and a asus p5k-dlx,i am hoping to try the 6750 in my p5b-dlx before my mate takes it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is 3D mark 03 after some new drivers and tweaking my RAM ORB link http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=10&XLID=0&UID=10910506
I will have AM3 soon. Video card is 560/900


----------



## BTK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a 7900gs NOT a GT @ theonetruewill

-----------
so it's like this

7900gs oc'd and good single core

3d05 - 10.5k
3D06 - 5.2k

with oc'd core 2 duo in 3d06 - 6k

and vmodded with c2d you get 7.1k in 3d06

--------

i think 7900gs is >x1950pro and 7900gt if oc'd enough and >7900gtx if vmodded

here's mine NOT vmodded 3D05

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/66/3d05bn5.jpg

10.5k 05

and 06 and member 06 is multithreaded and i got single core

http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/7716/3d06ku3.jpg
5.2k

with a 3 GHz C2d that would easilty be over 6k

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e19/leebragg/6048.jpg
not vmodded

amd then vmodded

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/9669/06in1.jpg


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

@ Newtekie and others- I've specified new options for the FEAR benchmark to make it really quite excruciating on the cards but allow everyone's screen to perform it at a relatively low resolution; so could you please change to those settings and re-post. 
Thanks

Here's mine.
Min: 29 Average: 66 Max: 191

Oh and just for laughs there's also an example of how wrong CPU-Z  can get it!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't have FEAR so that is one i am not going to be able to use.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't have FEAR so that is one i am not going to be able to use.



Thats my point- it's great benchmark, BUT we need one we can all use I'm gonna try out the Serious Sam 2 demo in the Downloads section


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 9, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> heres my 3d05
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10907594



decent score tigger nice to see someone on the x1950 bench


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks i wasnt expecting over 10k to be honest.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

i got over 110k in AM3 will post SS when i get my rig back online


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 9, 2007)

well one of my singles scores 11k easy and they are 256mb depends on your clockspeeds on your card mine push 650/1550 and 650/1640 wish the mem and cores clocked like the xt's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

here is a SS of AM3
CPU 2.8ghz GPU 560 vram 902


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> @ Newtekie and others- I've specified new options for the FEAR benchmark to make it really quite excruciating on the cards but allow everyone's screen to perform it at a relatively low resolution; so could you please change to those settings and re-post.
> Thanks
> 
> Here's mine.
> ...



So you want it on High and Maximum for graphics, got you.  I just set both to Maximum.  I'll re-run it and just replace the screenshot(so you should only have to change the numbers).

EDIT: New numbers on in! 46/81/215



theonetruewill said:


> Thats my point- it's great benchmark, BUT we need one we can all use I'm gonna try out the Serious Sam 2 demo in the Downloads section



FEAR Multiplayer is a free download and has the benchmark build in also.

EDIT: Nevermind, it forces you to switch to SinglePlayer when you use it...


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> So you want it on High and Maximum for graphics, got you.  I just set both to Maximum.  I'll re-run it and just replace the screenshot(so you should only have to change the numbers).
> 
> EDIT: New numbers on in! 46/81/215
> 
> ...



Make sure every option is set as in my attachments on the first post- everything is set to max or on- bar the few that make it run faster.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Make sure every option is set as in my attachments on the first post- everything is set to max or on- bar the few that make it run faster.



That is what I did, that is also exactly the same as just setting Computer to High and Graphics Card to Maximum.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

What the hell- why is my score so low??? Computer also goes to "Maximum". You got V-sync on?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> What the hell- why is my score so low??? Computer also goes to "Maximum". You got V-sync on?



No, I don't have V-Sync on, why would I artificially limit my framerate in a benchmark, that defeats the purpose of a benchmark.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> No, I don't have V-Sync on, why would I artificially limit my framerate in a benchmark, that defeats the purpose of a benchmark.



oh shit- .......shhhh about my intellectual inadequacies! No really- how the damn hell didn't I work that out...


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 9, 2007)

We all have our brain farts from time to time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 10, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> We all have our brain farts from time to time.


not me.(jk)


----------



## JC316 (Sep 10, 2007)

Why not throw in the 2600XT and the 8600's as well, since they are the "replacements" ATM for those card?


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 10, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Why not throw in the 2600XT and the 8600's as well, since they are the "replacements" ATM for those card?



It started as a thread for people comparing the 7900GS and 1950Pro primarily but to be honest it's a tad on the shady side when it comes to my agenda. I want to create a complete database of all graphics benchmarks and this was a great way to get the best layout and experiment with the links while also putting an end to the questions over which is better: the 7900GS stock and oc'd vs 1950Pro stock and oc'd. If all goes well I may try to start a complete benchmark compilation in this style.

I want to keep this thread separate at the moment, but I could create another one just for the 2600's vs 8600's? Oh and also, any changes to the layout if I were to do this?


----------



## JC316 (Sep 10, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> It started as a thread for people comparing the 7900GS and 1950Pro primarily but to be honest it's a tad on the shady side when it comes to my agenda. I want to create a complete database of all graphics benchmarks and this was a great way to get the best layout and experiment with the links while also putting an end to the questions over which is better: the 7900GS stock and oc'd vs 1950Pro stock and oc'd. If all goes well I may try to start a complete benchmark compilation in this style.
> 
> I want to keep this thread separate at the moment, but I could create another one just for the 2600's vs 8600's? Oh and also, any changes to the layout if I were to do this?



Hmm, with just the 2600XT vs the 8600's, I know who is going to win that, but when you throw in other "Mid range" cards, you can see how well it does. I may make one like this for all of the midrange cards.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 10, 2007)

*Kursah's Results*

Here's my 7 month old Powercolor x1950pro, it will only OC to 621/756 with timings modified bios, 770 w/stock timings in bios. It does great in games still, I still wish it would OC more on the core, not so sure about vmodding the GPU on it...

Well here's my score screens (one orb link for 05) in AQ, 3dm01, 03, 05 and 06, it's been a while since I ran them, figured I'd run them again and see what I could get.

3dM 05 Link, Score 10919...: http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10918838


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 10, 2007)

*A Sapphire X1950pro 512mb AGP 3dmark05 score.*

Another addition to the 3DMARK05 bench for x1950PRO.
This was more than I expected from my system and this is without the driver futuremark provides to give you the best possible mark.

Stock settings:-
AMD X2 4800+ @ 2.4Ghz
Sapphire X1950pro 512MB AGP @ 580/702








http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10920041

One guy I met on a forum benched his rev2 Sapphire with his P42.8Ghz and only scored 5300 or something like that in 05 which shows how much a CPU can bottleneck a GPU.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 10, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5511933 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3423743 
there is a x1950pro cf run will it finnaly be put on the 1st page


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 10, 2007)

here is mine 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10929612

its lower then mine before somthing is rong


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 10, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> its lower then mine before somthing is rong



I found apps displayed in the system tray cause a redcution in 3dmark scores.
Of course other apps running in the background.
So close or exit out of what you can in the system tray and it should improve your mark a bit.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 10, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=5511933
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3423743
> there is a x1950pro cf run will it finnaly be put on the 1st page



Whatever system you have, your placing will rely on your scores alone. I'll just add CF on to it thats all. If you are 1st then you are 1st.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 10, 2007)

****Scores updated****


_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know. IF YOU HAVE NON-APPROVED DRIVERS PLEASE PM ME SO I KNOW WHICH ONES THEY ARE- THIS WILL BE USEFUL AT A LATER DATE. I AM NOT TRYING TO DISCREDIT USERS OF THEM._


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 11, 2007)

06 score


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 11, 2007)

Here you go, finally got my 03 score. The one with super pi is just for my CPU, sorry I don't have any of just CPU-Z. Card clocks still at 600/800.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 11, 2007)

Same settings as before but in 3Dmark 06








http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10934075


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 11, 2007)

updated


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Aquamark


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 11, 2007)

F.E.A.R. for me!! All settings are just as shown in the examples.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 11, 2007)

pbmaster why dont you clock your 6000 ? atleast to a 6400


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 11, 2007)

I will if I ever feel like actually getting all my timings and what not right. I'm pretty content with it right now, so no hurries for me!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 11, 2007)

you should be right because your ram will run at ddr750 atm  so every reason to clock to get your ram up to speed and get some extra fps


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 11, 2007)

I know, I'll bump it to 3.2 and leave it there this weekend.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 12, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> I know, I'll bump it to 3.2 and leave it there this weekend.



good PB


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 12, 2007)

*Sapphire X1950pro 512MB AGP AM3 Benchmark*

This time in Aquamark 3
Score 87,627

GPU Clocks 580/702


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 12, 2007)

new update! installed ccc 7,9 higher score from 3217 to 3486!!

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10958191


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 12, 2007)

I got hold of a bust 7900GS system just for you guys so I'll bench it as soon as I get it working again- it's a mate's


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll throw my benches up later when I'm back home - not as high as most everyone else here, but worth adding to the archive.


Y'know, it seems as if the performance of the 1950 and the 7900 seem to be on par with each other


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 13, 2007)

heh ...


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 13, 2007)

Update the scores


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2007)

you put my 05 score for the 03 score.I get about 20k in 03 so that isn't right.It isn't looking good for the 7900GS the x1950pro is scoring higher but also most of the people that are getting higher are using a C2D.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 13, 2007)

i soon do some 3d amrk as soon as the temps inside drop  below 40 degrees ... and the downloads end


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 13, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> oh ya? Tell me that after i  get some tweaking done on my system we will see if the x1950 pwns the 7900gs



in 03 you should be able to match a x1950pro no problem 05 you will fall behind abit then in 06 is where a x1950pro shines above things in this class i know ive got a crossfire setup but i am willing to go to a single card dual against you if i must


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> in 03 you should be able to match a x1950pro no problem 05 you will fall behind abit then in 06 is where a x1950pro shines above things in this class i know ive got a crossfire setup but i am willing to go to a single card dual against you if i must



I am crazy but not stupid.I won't go against a crossfire with 1 card. Also my main rig is down i have to RMA the ram.   I am running a P3 that gets about 2300 in 01  also i had a x1950pro so i know how they do.I still think the 7900gs is better value for the money. The 7900 overclocks like mad. After i get my ram replaced and volt mod my GPU i will see what i can do.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 13, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> Update the scores



Jesus dude! I have a lot of work- I update far more often than the Sciencemark 2 and 3DMark06 threads! I will update tomorrow.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 13, 2007)

3DMark06 score:
Running my x1950 pro at 601/729, using Catalyst 7.9

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/6513/3dm03on2.jpg

I'm still tweaking this new mobo some more, and I'll get the scores for the other benches up soon.
Not the greatest, but, IMO, not too bad for my setup


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 13, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Jesus dude! I have a lot of work- I update far more often than the Sciencemark 2 and 3DMark06 threads! I will update tomorrow.



sry, i'm not jesus


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 13, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am crazy but not stupid.I won't go against a crossfire with 1 card. Also my main rig is down i have to RMA the ram.   I am running a P3 that gets about 2300 in 01  also i had a x1950pro so i know how they do.I still think the 7900gs is better value for the money. The 7900 overclocks like mad. After i get my ram replaced and volt mod my GPU i will see what i can do.



oh dear i know how that feels like i have a 450mhz p3 and a 2ghz celly as backup but with both onboard gfx :| one with a voodoo agp ledgend

ill run my quickest single card when you get back on track  the x1950pro's go for £75 that is alot better buy than any 7900gs might not have the large overclocking margin but you can do a fair bit of tricks with it  because the core is near reaching its maximum potential ill volt mod my card some more see if i can get 675core


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> oh dear i know how that feels like i have a 450mhz p3 and a 2ghz celly as backup but with both onboard gfx :| one with a voodoo agp ledgend
> 
> ill run my quickest single card when you get back on track  the x1950pro's go for £75 that is alot better buy than any 7900gs might not have the large overclocking margin but you can do a fair bit of tricks with it  because the core is near reaching its maximum potential ill volt mod my card some more see if i can get 675core



In the US i think the 7900GS is a better value but in other places it doesn't look that way.I hope to get 705mhz on the core when i do the 1.55v mod on it but i will have to wait for water cooling and a TEC before i do that.I am going to do the 1.3v i hope to get 600mhz on the core.i am not going to do anything with the mem it runs at 905mhz without a problem so it doesn't need anymore but i may do that one also just to try to get 1000mhz but i am going to need alot better cooling.
I see you are running a X2 not a C2D that helps some but not much because i can only get 2.8ghz on my x2 so that is going to show a difference in score also the ram but i won't be too picky with that when i get my rig back up and working. Wish i could get a refund for my ram so i can get a 2gb kit and not the 1gb.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 14, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> oh dear i know how that feels like i have a 450mhz p3 and a 2ghz celly as backup but with both onboard gfx :| one with a voodoo agp ledgend
> 
> ill run my quickest single card when you get back on track  the x1950pro's go for £75 that is alot better buy than any 7900gs might not have the large overclocking margin but you can do a fair bit of tricks with it  because the core is near reaching its maximum potential ill volt mod my card some more see if i can get 675core



i cant go further than 600/940 but ill take u on


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 14, 2007)

this is becoming a 3 way battle i know the core 2 should make you leap ahead  by a fair few frames but ill see what my x2 will bench at


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

I got my ram working so i am going to tweak it a little tomorrow than i am going to try to get better than the x1950pro's.I am going to run it without the volt mod because i still don't have a multimeter.If anyone has one they want to send me from free PM me. I don't think anyone will.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 14, 2007)

you just want to be different  what benchmarking programes we going in 03,05, 06 ?

why dont you use nibitor to edit your bios flash it and raise your volts like so ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

03 and 05 if you want tonight if you want to wait than 03 05 06 and Aqua mark 3.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 14, 2007)

i dont mind i need abit of tinkering time and ripping out one of my cards


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> you just want to be different  what benchmarking programes we going in 03,05, 06 ?
> 
> why dont you use nibitor to edit your bios flash it and raise your volts like so ?



1. no 3 1/2 drive 
2. i don't think you can do that with the 7900 the only way is a hardware mod


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> i dont mind i need abit of tinkering time and ripping out one of my cards



so tomorrow we will bench after we both tweak a few things and you get your other card out. I know right now i am going to be in 3rd if i am going against a C2D and a x2 6000 my 4600 can't even get as high as the 6000 is at stock speeds.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 14, 2007)

havnt you tried going higher on your vcore ? my 6000 has to come 2nd best to a c2d unfortunatly...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> havnt you tried going higher on your vcore ? my 6000 has to come 2nd best to a c2d unfortunatly...



yes i have. I have to have 1.57v to get 2.8ghz stable to benchmark but not orthos stable.  i have to set my v-core to the max my mobo can go.There has been few of the 4600's overclocking past 2.8 some people get lucky and get 2.9- 3ghz but i have one that won't.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 14, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes i have. I have to have 1.57v to get 2.8ghz stable to benchmark but not orthos stable.  i have to set my v-core to the max my mobo can go.There has been few of the 4600's overclocking past 2.8 some people get lucky and get 2.9- 3ghz but i have one that won't.



But that's only for benchtesting right?
x2 4600 would get pretty hot at those speeds v1.57.

OC's better than my 4800+ anyway.
43deg max in prime95 but when gaming it gets a bit higher.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

yes it gets hot. 57c-60c and yes only for benching.It idles around 46c when running at that.Soi just try to get it done fast.I only run 1 benchmark than i downclock and lower the v-core for about 30min to get it cooled down than go to the next benchmark.

I have something i need an answer to from someone that knows what the hell they are talking about.
I have a spare 350w PSU and the 4 pin to 6pin that came with my video card...could i jump the 350w PSU to just power the video card and run the rest of the system on the Hiper?


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 14, 2007)

not sure on that man . . . I mean, I see what you're getting at, but I honestly don't know how well that would work.


Still grabbing some more benchmarks - I had a thought, if anyone would like to add this benchmark to the archive, a full OpenGL benching program (a little outdated, though):

GL Excess

it'd be interesting to see how much better the nVidia cards do with OpenGL over the ATi's - If y'all wanting to include this test, too, here's my results so far, along with screenies of the other benchmarks:


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 15, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> F.E.A.R. for me!! All settings are just as shown in the examples.



Is this with your 8800GTS???


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 15, 2007)

****Scores updated****


_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know. 
IF YOU HAVE NON-APPROVED DRIVERS PLEASE PM ME SO I KNOW WHICH ONES THEY ARE- THIS WILL BE USEFUL AT A LATER DATE. I AM NOT TRYING TO DISCREDIT USERS OF THEM. THANK YOU TO ANYONE WHO PLACED DRIVER INFORMATION REGARDLESS OF TYPE- I MAY USE THIS IN THE FUTURE. I AM DOING A PILOT-RUN OF CPU-Z LINKS FOR PROCESSOR INFO; IF YOU LIKE IT PLEASE SAY SO- OTHERWISE I WILL DITCH IT_


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 15, 2007)

a slightly better score with my new E6750 at 3.6ghz







this is with driver version 7.6.i will try it with 7.8 and 7.9 too and see what the differance is.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 15, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Is this with your 8800GTS???



Nah man, it's with my 7900 GT *wink wink*


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 15, 2007)

new 3d03 score too-


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 15, 2007)

finally 3d05-

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=11009029


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2007)

mitsirfishi I am still trying to get my RAM stable. It isn't working right still but i will try later if you want I just can't push my system ram vary high.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 15, 2007)

my chip is concave/convex


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 15, 2007)

just wanted to point out that I have an X1950 PRO, not a 7900GS


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 15, 2007)

see what you can get stable then do a run get a screeny then just go out for a mad run


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> see what you can get stable then do a run get a screeny then just go out for a mad run



I will do a little later it is starting to get cold in here so that is going to help but i want it cooler.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 16, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I will do a little later it is starting to get cold in here so that is going to help but i want it cooler.



  Screw the electric bill!  Run your home's central cooling at 45F!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> Screw the electric bill!  Run your home's central cooling at 45F!!



Why do that when it is about 50f out side and the computer is setting right by the window. I have the window open and it is cool in here but it still is overheating and shutting off.  I did get my GPU to 600mhz and Vram to 915mhz. CPU 2789mhz System ram 1024mhz 
here is my AM3 score 111k


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2007)

my new aqua score.niice 

131k


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 16, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> heh ...



137k in AM3 must be the missing cap.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll try and update tonight so if anyone wants to get in some quick scores do it today. I;m in the UK so it is 12:10am right now. If you are in the US/Aus use your maths to work out when to get your scores in by.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 16, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=10&XLID=0&UID=11020860
3dmark03 ccc7,9 gpu clock at 621mhz ( crashing comp some reason at 627)


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 16, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=10&XLID=0&UID=11020860
> 3dmark03 ccc7,9 gpu clock at 621mhz ( crashing comp some reason at 627)



the 1950 PRO's don't tend to OC past 621/749 - it's still somewhat questionable as to why.  Mine will run at 621/749, but it's not very stable at all . . .


So, no one's up for including an OpenGL bench, huh?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 16, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=10&XLID=0&UID=11020860
> 3dmark03 ccc7,9 gpu clock at 621mhz ( crashing comp some reason at 627)



thought about volt modding your card and raising your agp/pci-e bus speed that normally helps stability of overclocks and might be able to cram another few mhz


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> 137k in AM3 must be the missing cap.




hehheh ...
now that HIS has the 2900 pro .. i might upgrade ... selling my card soon ...

as a matter of fact its up for sale as of 2mrw ....

but i cant get my pc o/c stable anymore .. carrying the bus beyond 280 causes it to crash ..

may take a while for my card to sell though ... no one in jamaica wants to pay for the good shit .. even at good prices ... my card would prolly sell for15k or more out here ... 70 us to 1. J$ i've seen 7600gs's out here for 10K ...


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 16, 2007)

it will be interesting on how it will come against my 2 x1950pro's in dx9 games


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 16, 2007)

It should do considerable well considering I can match or exceed your performance with my 8800 GTS. The 2900 XT puts up quite a fight against me now, so the Pro should do just fine with a little OC.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 16, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> the 1950 PRO's don't tend to OC past 621/749 - it's still somewhat questionable as to why.  Mine will run at 621/749, but it's not very stable at all . . .
> 
> 
> So, no one's up for including an OpenGL bench, huh?



the card runs fine at 3dmark06  oc 627/762


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 16, 2007)

still fiddlin with mine right now . . . I can run the card stable at 614/742, but over that it gets a little buggy.  I've been trying to tweak the DRAM timings on the card, but it's a slow process cause I've got to flash the BIOS for every change.  But I've had some success with it so far, but the timings don't make much of a difference OCed.  I ran 3m06 and got 4039, then after playing with the timings I pulled 4429 at stock speeds, but running OCed only yeiled a score of 4582, which is only 40 marks higher than the score I submitted here . . .


Just trying to find the sweet spot!



> thought about volt modding your card and raising your agp/pci-e bus speed that normally helps stability of overclocks and might be able to cram another few mhz



I've raised the PCI-E BUS speed on the mobo, the voltage to the slot, lowered the latency a little, and bumped up the bandwidth - but doing all that only gave a few extra points in a final score.  Lowering the DRAM latencies and increasing the refresh rates I can run the mem about 756 with a lower core speed - but haven't tried that out in 3m06, yet.

Haven't vmodded the card yet, though - know where any info is on those specs?


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 16, 2007)

OK that's it for updates tonight.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

the 7900s have taken the 03 and AM3 other than the 2 x1950's in crossfire.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 16, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the 7900s have taken the 03 and AM3 other than the 2 x1950's in crossfire.



but we need someone with 2 7900gs's to come and battle aswell that would be some fun  im going to be doing my single card testing aswell


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

I wish i would have got the S4 board and not the S3 so i could run SLI but i didn't.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 16, 2007)

do what i did to begin with had 2 cards robbed *cough* borrowed a p5w dh and a e6600 off a friend  just find someone with sli board and make sure you got the 2nd card or your friend has


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2007)

my 1950 pro is fine at 648core and 796mem,on all the benches i've tried.strange how so many baulk over 621.

btw,i submitte new scores for all the test(bar fear) and you've not updated them.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 16, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> my 1950 pro is fine at 648core and 796mem,on all the benches i've tried.strange how so many baulk over 621.
> 
> btw,i submitte new scores for all the test(bar fear) and you've not updated them.



Gaah! Sorry mate!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2007)

s'ok np


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> do what i did to begin with had 2 cards robbed *cough* borrowed a p5w dh and a e6600 off a friend  just find someone with sli board and make sure you got the 2nd card or your friend has



I don't have any friends that have a geek side... I might be able to get a board off my brother's G/F dad. He has a shit load of computer parts.I hope he will have a board and another 7900GS.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 17, 2007)

> my 1950 pro is fine at 648core and 796mem,on all the benches i've tried.strange how so many baulk over 621.
> 
> btw,i submitte new scores for all the test(bar fear) and you've not updated them.




what brand 1950 pro are you running?  I think some of the lines are more flexible than others, and I also get the feeling that the differences between the PCB revisions has a little to do with it, too.


Honestly, I'm fairly certain that the only thing holding my card back is this P4.  I swear if I could drop the multiplier from x23 and jack up the BUS, it wouldn't bottleneck the PCI-e anymore.  I'm still looking to see if there is a hardmod to unlock the multiplier, but haven't turned anything up yet.

Until then, I'm still trying to tweak the x1950 as much as possible . . . I might even swap around the catalysts and see which one might yield a little better performance.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2007)

its a sapphire x1950pro 512mb with the rev 2 board.it has a vf900-cu with bga sinks on it.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh!  I'd think that 512 also helps it a ton, too! 

I've got an ATI built 256MB GDDR3, but it's a rev1 PCB, with the capacitors on the right side of the card (instead of the VRMs), next to the power connector.  It runs fairly cool, though, with the stock full copper fansink, and the copper heat spreader on the back of the card - but I just can't get the core up.  Still looking for v-mod info on it . . .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2007)

mmm.looks nicer than mine.the heatsink on the new sapphires is rubbish.sapphires are supposed to be good,but the new standard sink is a pos.i took it off and fitted the vf900 before i even fitted it into my machine for the first time.

it runs about 37-40c idle and max about 50ish c.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 17, 2007)

that looks a dire cooler both my cards are rev.1 im sure HIS cant touch it hardly only to 655core and 1550mem asus 655core mem 1640 that is going like stink though


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got no hardware monitoring on mine - yeah, odd, I know - but I've had the cooler off and couldn't find a temp sensor on it anywhere . . . if I knew where exactly it went on the card, I'd attempt to solder one on and see if it works - there's a reference for an LM63 in the BIOS, so, in theory it should work, but I have no idea where it's supposed to be located . . .

anyhow, I've taken an IR temp gun to it, and best I can tell, the GPU is about 50C (+/- 3C), although the capacitors are about 10C hotter than that . . .

I'm still planning on putting an Accelero AX2 on it, but I'll keep that heat speader on the back of the card.  Although, I really don't think the stock cooler is crap, though - but I wish I had hardware monitoring  !!

Still, though - I can't get the clocks over 621/756.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 17, 2007)

I wish I could get my core past 621, I've hit 627, but it doesn't stay stable for very long. But it's one of the first revisions with the VRM's, came with the X2 Cooler and VRM Heatsinks installed one it. Runs fairly cool. I keep the X2 at 100% (through bios mod), it's quite and very affective that way.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2007)

dunno why but mine was fine running all the 3d benchmarks at 648mhhz core and 796mhz mem.must be a good `un i guess.

i dont like the accelero either,coz it blows the hot air onto the motherboard.would have been better to blow it the other way(outwards) at least.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't realize that . . . I guess it shouldn't be too much of a problem with really good airflow, though . . .

I was looking at the new Cooler Master CoolViva Pro - but I heard it's so massive it would take up 3 slots as compared to 2.  Anyways, I'd have a cooler now, but having to buy some DDR2 for the new mobo shot my wallet on that!

has anyone run across a v-mod guide for the 1950 pro's?


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 17, 2007)

So are my F.E.A.R. results not eligible?


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 17, 2007)

Still trying to get a bit more out of my card . . . I swear above all else, it's the P4 that's holding it back.  Damn locked P4 multipliers!!  If I could lower the clock, I'd be able to jack the crap out of the BUS, cause the system becomes wicked unstable once the CPU hits 4GHz.

Second batch of benchmark tests were worse than my first, but I managed to skinch into the 4600 range in 3m06, posted:


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2007)

finally got it stable ... ram was way hotter than cpu .. had to take out one stick ..


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2007)

03


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2007)

meh


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2007)

06 ...

just a small note .. these were done @3.28 GHz with half the ram i usually have .. was doing some troubleshooting


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 17, 2007)

posted this in another forum but its valid here too I suppose..

3800x2+ @ 2400
1950GT @661/654


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 17, 2007)

Giant bouncing willies! You guys have added a lot of scores- I will try and update as soon as I can so you can see you're scores up on the leaderboard and again- sorry to tigger- i promise to actually include you in this update!


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 17, 2007)

gonna see if I can't get my AM3 score up a bit more before I pull this mobo for an RMA


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2007)

does RAM playa part in these benchie .. so i know if i should do them over?


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 17, 2007)

IMO, depending on which RAM you're talking about (either SYS mem or GPU mem), I'd have to say yes to both.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2007)

damn .. redo them later tonight ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2007)

I should be getting a multimeter tommorrow after school me and my bro are going to go to a few stores I hope to find one. If i can find one i am going to do the 1.3v mod on my card just to try to get a little extra speed. i don't want to put more than that into the GPU because i am running stock cooling till i get money for a better one.i hope to get 600mhz core stable in 3D mark. It is AM3 stable but not 3DM 05 ,06. The mem i am going to keep at the same volts I am already running higher than most people on another forum on my mem than them after they did a volt mod and mine is still stock volts on the mem and is going to stay stock I think 915mhz is a good speed for it no need to try to push higher.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2007)

does the ATI x1950pro have a higher clock for clock than the 7900GS or is it the other way around? Sorry if clock for clock isn't the right word.
So what i am asking if i  could get my 7900GS to 624mhz or what ever someone has a x1950pro to could the 7900GS score higher?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2007)

so can anyone answer my question?


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 18, 2007)

just my two cents, and I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong , but I get the feeling that the GS can clock higher than the 1950.  For most of us, it's as if we're capped at 621 (if we can even get the core clock there in the first place).  There are a few taht can clock higher, or came that way out-tha-box, but I've heard that the card needs to be hard modded to go higher.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2007)

I just voltmoded my 7900GS i only did the 1.3v because of stock cooling but i got a few mhz higher.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd like to do a v-mod to my 1950, but theres no information on that mod anywhere it seems . . . I ran across an article for the older VRM design, but that doesn't do me any good seeing as how the newer PCB's are entirelly different.

I'm considering grabbing some BIOSes from the the TPU main site, and see if I can't get one that has the voltage table unlocked to work.  It's worth a shot . . .


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 18, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> just my two cents, and I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong , but I get the feeling that the GS can clock higher than the 1950.  For most of us, it's as if we're capped at 621 (if we can even get the core clock there in the first place).  There are a few taht can clock higher, or came that way out-tha-box, but I've heard that the card needs to be hard modded to go higher.



But the Rev. 1.0 X1900GT GPU can overclock ridiculously high too. If only the Rev. 1 GT's were given the Rev. 2's memory; then we'd have super overclockable GPU and Vram


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 18, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> I'd like to do a v-mod to my 1950, but theres no information on that mod anywhere it seems . . . I ran across an article for the older VRM design, but that doesn't do me any good seeing as how the newer PCB's are entirelly different.
> 
> I'm considering grabbing some BIOSes from the the TPU main site, and see if I can't get one that has the voltage table unlocked to work.  It's worth a shot . . .



Make sure you have a good cooler then.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 18, 2007)

I am still using stock on my 7900GS with the volt mod that is why i only did the 1.3v and not the 1.5v. 
temps before/after 
52c/57c idle 
66c/73c load
not alot higher but would like it to be lower.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 19, 2007)

are you thinking of getting a better cooler like a v900 for your 7900gs pos pc ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> are you thinking of getting a better cooler like a v900 for your 7900gs pos pc ?


I am thinking of getting water cooling for it. just short on cash so it is going to have to wait till my b-day by x-mas i should have all my cooling taken care of and maybe some upgrades.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2007)

I will post scores when it cools down a little more in here.That may not happen tonight.After the volt mod on my Gpu i don't want to keep the temps up too high and my HSF for the CPu isn't vary good once i get to 1.59v it idles at 48c.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 19, 2007)

ill throw in some benchies of a voltmodded x1900gt for safe messures  which is vmodded and everything runs pretty fast to


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 20, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=11092090
i overclocked my CPU a bith more its now stable at 2752mhz


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

I am going to have to wait on the benchmarks till i can get better cooling unless mitsirfishi would be willing to underclock his CPU to 2.5ghz.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 20, 2007)

7900gs seems to have more overclockability because of headroom the x1950pro is close to the limits of its capibilities on air cooling really but ive seen and tested games against a 7900gs in nfsc hl2:lc and a very varities and the x1950 came top dog even though my friend with a c2d couldnt really make up the difference


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

so would you be willing to under clock your CPU to 2.5ghz for me so it will compare the cards better?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 20, 2007)

id have to clock it lower because of the cache id have to lower my multiplier 15x200 which means i could go 7 multi and go a mad fsb im to a single card now so ill give it a run in a minute and see what i get


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks.  That just makes it a little more fair.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry about the delay in updates- I will get on it as soon as I can.  I have lots of deadlines that should clear up soon.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 21, 2007)

any chance of an upfdate?


edit: you just psoted


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 21, 2007)

my first 03 run at 2.5ghz cpu is probilly thinking what the smeg


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for running it at 2.5ghz for me. I will post a later after a little tweaking it should be later today.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 21, 2007)

its no problem i could actually achive decent ram speed aswell


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 21, 2007)

OK here is mine...


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 21, 2007)

The 7900GS seems to have the advantage in 3D03 though. Try 05 and 06.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2007)

I will try 05 when i get back.  maybe tomorrow if i don't get back till late. Later.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 22, 2007)

also could we get an update? I want to move up on the list like i should be.  the 7900GS is taking the 03 scores.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 22, 2007)

all nvidia cards do better in 03  but ill give 05 and 06 a run to


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 22, 2007)

after I get my mobo back, I'm going to give that v-mod a try on my 1950 and see how that works out.

Otherwise, hopefully ASUS will return me a mobo with correctly functioning temp sensors and I'll see how much further I can take my P4 and DDR2 and see if that helps me out more (I wasn't comfortable OC any further not knowing how hot the CPU was getting).  Just a 25% OC on the CPU bumped my 3m06 scores by 1000 marks.  As much as I don't think it would happen on current hardware, I'd like to break that 5k mark with a 1950.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 22, 2007)

maybe you might just have to go for a suiside run and get your memory speed higher that helps aswell screw the divider its on  that will get you closer to your objective


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2007)

3D Mark 05 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=11132132


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> all nvidia cards do better in 03  but ill give 05 and 06 a run to



I have my 05 in but i haven't downloaded 06 yet i will do that later.I want 10K in 05 but didn't get it. If i was running higher than 2.5ghz and tweaked the ram a little than i could but i want to keep 2.5ghz so my temps stay low.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 23, 2007)

man I am embarassed to post my 17k 3dmark03 score when all these 7900gs are getting 20K+. whats the dealio with that? are all 1950s doing bad or is the test just more cpu dependant


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 23, 2007)

I really think the CPU scores in the benchmarks have quite a bit of sway over the final score - for example, look at how low the 1950 scores are running with a P4 compared to the more powerful CPU's.

Secondly, for some reason I can't seem to figure out, the 7900s are raking in the scores in 3m03 and 3m05, but the 1950s seem to be doing better in 3m06.  Am3 seems to be a tie, last I looked.  I think the difference is more in how the cards handle their graphic rendering.  The ATI cards tend to be better suited for quickly rendering intricate and detailed graphics quicker and at a better quality, but they tend to overclock very poorly compared to nVidia's card - or, should I say, they're not as OC friendly.  

Don't feel embarassed over your 1950 scores, hell, look at mine   Still, for what it is, I've managed very decent scores running on a P4, but I can gurantee they'd be a lot higher if I had a dual or quad core processor - especially 3m06.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 23, 2007)

I keep getting some access error in Aquamark..is this a known problem or just oc unstability? do I need to go into windows and give it access to the internet or soemthing


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 23, 2007)

let me guess . . . when it gets to the scene entitled "Massive Overdraw?"  No, it's an issu e with a .dll:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=7370


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 23, 2007)

Ninkobwi said:


> man I am embarassed to post my 17k 3dmark03 score when all these 7900gs are getting 20K+. whats the dealio with that? are all 1950s doing bad or is the test just more cpu dependant



I think 7900's have an advantage in 03 for some reason.
pb's scored 20k with a 3800.

In 05 pb is a rank below me.
I'll DL 03 and see what I get.
I'm curious anyway. . . 

I don't think my score should be much better than yours.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 23, 2007)

****Scores updated****


_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know. 
IF YOU HAVE NON-APPROVED DRIVERS PLEASE PM ME SO I KNOW WHICH ONES THEY ARE- THIS WILL BE USEFUL AT A LATER DATE. I AM NOT TRYING TO DISCREDIT USERS OF THEM. THANK YOU TO ANYONE WHO PLACED DRIVER INFORMATION REGARDLESS OF TYPE- I MAY USE THIS IN THE FUTURE. I AM DOING A PILOT-RUN OF CPU-Z LINKS FOR PROCESSOR INFO; IF YOU LIKE IT PLEASE SAY SO- OTHERWISE I WILL DITCH IT_


----------



## BTK (Sep 23, 2007)

since I now have this

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=245878

I am tempted to plug back in my 7900gs clocked @ 610/870 (1740) and see 05/06

i got in the top scores with a single core A64 4000+ (look at first page)


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 23, 2007)

Aquamark03


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 23, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> Aquamark03



CPU @ 2.8Ghz?


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 23, 2007)

allmost  still at 2752

http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newclockvk4.jpg


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2007)

Ninkobwi said:


> man I am embarassed to post my 17k 3dmark03 score when all these 7900gs are getting 20K+. whats the dealio with that? are all 1950s doing bad or is the test just more cpu dependant



I am running my 7900 at 600mhz on core and 950mhz on the mem.After a volt mod that is how i am getting that high.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 23, 2007)

You still have the 20K for me in 03 that was before me volt mod... It should be 21k check 1 page back after you read this post.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 23, 2007)

With my usual stock as the previous benches in 03.
15854
If you click on the link below, you'll see the highest mark in the X2s with a X1950pro is 17k.



http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=10&XLID=0&UID=11149220


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 24, 2007)

I know why you are getting a little lower now it is because of s939 and 2451mhz clock speed. You are running slower than me on CPU and you are using DDR and not DDR2 but not a bad score.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 24, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know why you are getting a little lower now it is because of s939 and 2451mhz clock speed. You are running slower than me on CPU and you are using DDR and not DDR2 but not a bad score.



Yeah I think thats the reason for the most part but then looking at the other systems you scored above, I think 7900GS does have the upperhand in 03.

I've left my system at default OC for this so people can see what their systems shoud be getting without OCing just for 3Dmark.
But yeah not bad at all considering I have a 939 and AGP.
I appears my rig is above every other system with AGP in 03 and 05 in the futuremark comparison chart.

Damn I wish I had bought an opty180 instead of this low OCing chip. . . still good chip though and hard to find, better than the AM2 version.

Anyway back to STALKER damn invisible fire Giest stopping me from getting out of a room!
How am I supposed to shoot something thats invisible!


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 25, 2007)

*I am a lunatic*

I just bought a Rev. 2 X1900GT basically with the excuse of testing out Rev 1.'s against Rev 2's......... Am I crazy, yes- am I an X1900GT fan....yes........................ Should I have done it, probably not, but what the hell





PS, did I mention my board can't do Crossfire


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2007)

if i had ur board i would be running SLI.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2007)

BTW you still fucked up on my score.I am going to attach it 1 more time... I know i scored higher than before at lower CPU speed but that is because i am running faster GPU and V-ram also my system ram is faster than before and i tweaked the timings.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 25, 2007)

i redo my benches when i get my 550watt psu its not getting enough wattage


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> all nvidia cards do better in 03  but ill give 05 and 06 a run to



were is your 05 run? i am dieing to see how yours does compared to mine.remember 2.5ghz.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 25, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> BTW you still fucked up on my score.I am going to attach it 1 more time... I know i scored higher than before at lower CPU speed but that is because i am running faster GPU and V-ram also my system ram is faster than before and i tweaked the timings.



I didn't count the score previously as I believed it to be just a small side-comparison between you and mitsirfishi- no need to start swearing. I thought you were going to have a higher score when posting with the same GPU settings but wit a higher CPU speed.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2007)

Temps are too high for that right now... Sorry about the swearing. I will try 2.7ghz (temps stay good at that speed) to try to get higher.


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 25, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> i redo my benches when i get my 550watt psu its not getting enough wattage



250W is probably holding you back I'm afraid.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 25, 2007)

meh . . . can't do anything with my scores till I get my mobo back - still haven't recieved confirmation from ASUS that they've recieved the board


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 25, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> meh . . . can't do anything with my scores till I get my mobo back - still haven't recieved confirmation from ASUS that they've recieved the board



Thought about an E2140/60? They aren't that much and you'd really improve overall performance from your rig. The Pentium 4 is just looking for a way to die peacefully.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 25, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> Aquamark03









my 7800gs beat that your cpu is in major need of an upgrade


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 25, 2007)

> Thought about an E2140/60? They aren't that much and you'd really improve overall performance from your rig. The Pentium 4 is just looking for a way to die peacefully.



yeah, but I had a better thought a couple of weeks ago.  Seeing as how I wanted to quit smoking, I decided to put the $70/wk aside that I would normally spend on smokes.  I figure that if all goes well, by the end of January, I can afford a QX6850 Kentsfield CPU.  I know it's a ways off, and sure, an E2~ would be cheaper, but why not be patient and roll out the Howitzer, y'know?


----------



## DOM (Sep 25, 2007)

cdawall said:


> my 7800gs beat that your cpu is in major need of an upgrade



yeah I told him in this thread my P4 and X800XL beat him im AM3 

lol it beat your to


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 25, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yeah I told him in this thread my P4 and X800XL beat him im AM3
> 
> lol it beat your to



He's @ 2.75, don't you think it's oddly low? I suppose thats to do with the memory also.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 25, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> yeah I told him in this thread my P4 and X800XL beat him im AM3



yeah my cpu is massivly holding me back 


i almost get him with my FX5700


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to guess that a new PSU will aid his scores- just a hunch.


----------



## DOM (Sep 25, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> He's @ 2.75, don't you think it's oddly low? I suppose thats to do with the memory also.


well mines at 2.8GHz and mem 266Mhz and that card is kind of old and its not one of the better 8X0 cards, cuz theres no point of him wanting a agp dx10 card if its not going to help much cuz of the other hardwear


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 26, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well mines at 2.8GHz and mem 266Mhz and that card is kind of old and its not one of the better 8X0 cards, cuz theres no point of him wanting a agp dx10 card if its not going to help much cuz of the other hardwear



I agree about there being no point of a DX10 upgrade. However I do question as to why his Gfx marks are so low. Card not getting enough power perhaps?


----------



## DOM (Sep 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I agree about there being no point of a DX10 upgrade. however I do question as to why his Gfx marks are so low. Card not getting enough power perhaps?


627 on the core isnt that good for a pro ?


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 26, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> 627 on the core isnt that good for a pro ?



But even for stock thats very low- even considering his bottlenecks. Or do you not agree?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

i think it is ok but i have seen better... Is 600mhz core for a 7900GS good? Also is 950mhz good on the ram?


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i think it is ok but i have seen better... Is 600mhz core for a 7900GS good? Also is 950mhz good on the ram?



No it's crap....................yes of course it is


----------



## cdawall (Sep 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> But even for stock thats very low- even considering his bottlenecks. Or do you not agree?



no P4 and SDRAM=worse than P3


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> no P4 and SDRAM=worse than P3



 Fair enough- I'm afraid I've only ever used a P3 with SDRAM and a P4 at lowest with DDR so I really just don't know.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> no P4 and SDRAM=worse than P3



The P3 uses SDram so a P4 with SD would suck ass.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The P3 uses SDram so a P4 with SD would suck ass.



you can find RARE P3 boards with DDR


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 26, 2007)

i got 5316 in 06 and 10894 in 05 ill upload the pics when imageshack lets me


----------



## cdawall (Sep 26, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> i got 5316 in 06 and 10894 in 05 ill upload the pics when imageshack lets me



use techpowerup.org its a free image hoster


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2007)

P4's = crap scores

I can attest.  Even running decent DDR2 with a jacked FSB.

Good lord, when I was running a P4 with 2GB DDR at 266MHz, my 1950 scores were near about half what they are now.




edit:  y'know, come to think of it - after my mobo is back, I'm going to try and run 3m03, 3m05, Am3 again with hyperthreading turned off.  Hell, I might even give 3m06 a go without HT - I get the oddest feeling that I might pick up a bit in my scores.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

i ran it with a higher CPU clock and i scored lower


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 26, 2007)

maybe your CPU is dyslexic and thinks you underclocked it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> maybe your CPU is dyslexic and thinks you underclocked it



that wouldn't surprise me any.... maybe i should underclock it so it thinks it is running overclocked.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

underclocking it didn't help any it made my score drop


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 26, 2007)

[img=http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/2196/53kmp2.th.jpg]
[img=http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/2065/108kwq1.th.jpg]

here is my screens i told you i was going to put up  i see it says 2.8 in your sys specs does that mean i can raise mine to 2.8  why should i lose ground 
if that is the case i should and probilly will break the 11k barrier on 05 and maybe get 54xx in 06  cheapskate


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

i have had mine running at 2.5ghz because of temps i can't set it to 2.8ghz.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 26, 2007)

lap your cpu and hs get better temps  what temps do you get at 2.8ghz ? when i had my 3800 at 2.85ghz it ran 55c tops on a arctic cooler at 1.6v you checked that you got enough thermo paste ? and a good contact


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> yeah my cpu is massivly holding me back
> 
> 
> i almost get him with my FX5700



just wait til i get my new psu  the i clock this thing higher


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 26, 2007)

maybe a updated rig with a c2d might help you get there  but a 250watt psu that is dire :|


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have had mine running at 2.5ghz because of temps i can't set it to 2.8ghz.



Is your Cooler actually any good. It's not like AC 64 pro's are expensive. It might be able to allow you the higher overclock.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

also if i can give my amd 6000 full wack at 3.55ghz at mad volts then im sure yours can do 2.85 also mine produces more heatoutput aswell


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2007)

it seems to me,the 7900gs is better on aquamark.my 7900gs got 140,000.

is it coz of the way aquamark runs? ie-opengl or summat.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

yer aquamark runs open gl and 03 is the only other thing where the x1950 get beat so i think can we wrap this up and say the x1950 is a winner ?


----------



## theonetruewill (Sep 27, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> yer aquamark runs open gl and 03 is the only other thing where the x1950 get beat so i think can we wrap this up and say the x1950 is a winner ?



I'm not seeing the 7900GS owners seeing it that way
*To be honest I believe the cards to be very evenly matched. For the casual buyer who won't overclock I definitely would advise the X1950Pro over the 7900GS as I think it just edges it at stock speeds. However with volt-mods especially, the 7900GS can make up considerable ground when it comes to overclocking. It completely pounds the ATi cards in 3DMark03 and AquaMark3 but doesn't quite manage it in 3D05/6. The FEAR results I'm afraid may be slightly flawed when it comes to my X1900GT. I have done recent tests and the results have fluctuated by such a large margin that I think it may be RAM having some major heat issues. While still only being @ 2.2v when benching and normal play- they have been overheating recently to a dangerous degree. This has had a direct negative impact on my results over the last month and recently I compiled my results to test if my theory was correct. Unfortunately it seems it is. If I shove a 120mm over them and do the test immediately after boot I get great scores, if not- then they get worse consistently with temperature increases. I however cannot mount a 120mm in there permanently due to case restrictions. Special mention has to be made though to both tigger69, [IRA]_FBI for their great scores and benching. I'd also like to thank mitsirfishi for leaving us his Crossfire scores- while I'd have liked some 7900GS scores as well you can't have everything. I will update this thread but the debate is largely over as you can see from the results. Both cards are great and petty flame wars on threads can be mowed down with the proof from this thread if  such an annoying case occurs (as it does all the time...). Thanks for all your guys efforts towards the database and I hope my efforts towards it were sufficient.

theonetruewill*


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 27, 2007)

its great to help


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

not to mention need for speed carbon


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 27, 2007)

The only thing that has irked me with the scores, though, is I'm really interested in seeing how well the 1950s could do if they could be properly OC (not that lame 5-10% offered through Overdrive or ATiTool), but it seems the cards themselves need to be properly modded for such an endeavor.

Honestly, once I recieve my mobo back from RMA, I'm going to see how helpful some information I've found, and other info y'all have dug up, will be in v-modding my 1950.  It'll only be slight at first, as I still need a better air cooling solution for the card, then I'll try and take it higher.

I still find it interesting, though, how poorly the 1950's do in 3m03 and Aquamark.  I still would've liked to see a comparison in an OpenGL benchmark, but I'm sure the 7900's would whip ass running that API.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 27, 2007)

i dont know they just dont really bother with that same situation when i had 2 A64's and x800xtpe in one pc and 6800ultra the 6800 cained it in 03 and in 05 it fell behind abit but in there day where serious cards


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 28, 2007)

i got a slightly higer 06 score with the new p5k-premium board 


http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=11218200


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> lap your cpu and hs get better temps  what temps do you get at 2.8ghz ? when i had my 3800 at 2.85ghz it ran 55c tops on a arctic cooler at 1.6v you checked that you got enough thermo paste ? and a good contact



i run 54-56c IDLE and shuts off under load at 65c my HSF sucks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2007)

i got a higher OC on video card 602/965


----------



## Kursah (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't believe how long the 7900gs vs 1950pro has actually been going on. And it's been up and down for both cards, both are very competetive and have proven to be winners in the price segment they represent. It seems that if more successful v-mods arise for the 1950pro it could take back some credit that the 7900's have commanded with their v-mods and great clocks.

In the end both are great cards in their own rights. But I will be interested to see some more v-mods for 1950pros. I may give it a shot before I replace it w/2900pro.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 1, 2007)

Kursah said:


> In the end both are great cards in their own rights. But I will be interested to see some more v-mods for 1950pros. I may give it a shot before I replace it w/2900pro.



Yeah the cards are pretty equal which made this database interesting.
I agree the GS has a better chance of stable and higher OC's than the pro.
But when it comes to real world gaming the drivers come into play and smooth gaming performance e.g stutters even with high fps can still suck for either card.

What an ATi kicks arse all round in an nVidia blurry and laggy.
What an nVidia pwns with game smoothness an ATi gets niggling stutters in which makes whatever high fps pointless.

I am not bias towards either as I have experienced issues from both.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 1, 2007)

Kursah said:


> I can't believe how long the 7900gs vs 1950pro has actually been going on. And it's been up and down for both cards, both are very competetive and have proven to be winners in the price segment they represent. It seems that if more successful v-mods arise for the 1950pro it could take back some credit that the 7900's have commanded with their v-mods and great clocks.
> 
> In the end both are great cards in their own rights. But I will be interested to see some more v-mods for 1950pros. I may give it a shot before I replace it w/2900pro.



just posted this up in the x1~/2k~ thread; v-mod info for the capacitor 1950 PRO's. 

http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=130982

In my search for info that might work with my card, I've also run across a few other pages for various 1950 PRO/GT models and PCBs that I've bookmarked if anyone wants me to link them.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 1, 2007)

thing what ive noticed not just with my x1950pro the cores seem to be limited at around 655 that is limit of the chips capibilites on air memory generally gets 1.6ghz if they had use 1ns or something on those lines then it would make up for the cores limited clock on the core anything more than 655 is lucky even if your vmodded


----------



## Kursah (Oct 7, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> just posted this up in the x1~/2k~ thread; v-mod info for the capacitor 1950 PRO's.
> 
> http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=130982
> 
> In my search for info that might work with my card, I've also run across a few other pages for various 1950 PRO/GT models and PCBs that I've bookmarked if anyone wants me to link them.



Well when you can find a vmod that will work for the GPU on a VRM based x1950PCB let me know!  I got my card to bench at 628/756, I'll post those results now, but it seemed touch and go, it would be fine for a while then it'd get artifacted, and I'd restart with the same clocks, and it'd be fine for hours and hours. It's GPU/Mem error, I am using Everest to track my VRM temps as-well (thanks to Peachy), and the hottest they get is 100C, which is still 20 some degrees less than the failing point of the VRM's...still hot though! I will be implementing some sort of fan cooling towards the VRM's to see if I can possibly attain a higher stable OC. It still irks me that I can't hit 650 on the core...it doesn't get higher than 53C at load ATM.

My scores did increase slightly, 1k in AQ3 and a small handful in the rest of the 3dm scores...


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 7, 2007)

OK, I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 7, 2007)

3dmark05 
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=11399311


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 7, 2007)

my 7900GS was for sale ...


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 8, 2007)

I thought this thread was dead as theonetruewill had done the research he wanted.
Might post my new marks which I have with 7.9cat but it's only a slight increase.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 14, 2007)

i'll redo all my benches when i got my 4gb ddr400 i got my new mainboard now but no ram for it  and hoply i can sell my old system for 100 euro's


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 1, 2007)

crysis bench?


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 1, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I thought this thread was dead as theonetruewill had done the research he wanted.
> Might post my new marks which I have with 7.9cat but it's only a slight increase.



Guys if you want this thread to continue then I'll follow. However I had a mind to replace this thread with a new one focused on the current midrange models in the series. That coupled with the fact that my X1900GT has moved on to another person makes me think that perhaps these cards aren't the best to me compared anymore. However, I'm here to serve you guys as the OP.


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Guess I'll have to do a few bench tests once I get XP64 sorted


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 19, 2008)

may i suggest a 8800GS vs HD3850 shootout?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well my vmodded 3850 got upto 11400 on 3d06.Ya reckon an 8800gs can match that? I know its only 3d06 but its not bad really.What does a 8800gs do on 06?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 19, 2008)

Titus said:


> New benchies @ 710/1000/1728 :
> - 35411 3D marks 03
> - 16877 3D Marks 05
> - 10908 3D Marks 06
> ...


 from a 8800GS thread


----------



## Titus (Feb 20, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> from a 8800GS thread



Yes that's mine 
Best scores with max GPU O/C were :
- 10997 3D Marks 06
- 16939 3D Marks 05
- 154.354 FPS on Aqua Mark 3

And'that was with my stock E6750 ( 2.66GHz ... ).

That's not so bad for a 160$ ( 160€ in France  ) card no ?
I'll compare with my 7900 GS 512 soon.


----------

